# I use "Wifi defense"



## wax

It's really strange that after I use "wifi defense" software, it makes my routers out of control. Does anyone use it?

First, the first time I use that software; it communicates with my router. It looks everything fine, but its block function does not work. Afterward, my dlink router can not be configed, such as adding mac address on the filter list; It hangs.

Second, I bought a new Linksys router yesterday. I tested it; everything is fine. However, when I tried the wifi defense software with my new router, it said that it could not communicate with my router. Afterward, my new router is no longer getting ip address from my isp. No matter what I did, restart it and all devices or release / renew ip etc. It still doesn't work. Anyone has this experience before? I really need help. Thank you


----------



## Classic_house

If you are looking for great WIFI security software use this programme if you are using 3 or les computers on your wireless network its free 100% http://www.lucidlink.com/ 

Pc magazine rates it 10/10 as the best wifi software around...


----------



## tnt27

do u no about a good program for a network with over 2 desktops, 2 laptops, 1 pocket pc, and more cause my frends come over with their laptops/pocket pcs? thanks


----------



## Classic_house

I have not tried this as i use lucidlink but it looks ok... http://www.soft411.com/company/AdventNet-Inc/ManageEngine-WiFi-Manager.htm

Free Edition manages 3 access points and 10 wired devices.

But do all 5 of your devices access the net at the same time?


----------

